# My first brisket



## dbo342000 (Apr 18, 2014)

Starting my first brisket today. 
Starting with 16.76lb choice brisket (it's a monster)






Made a rub from
1       cup kosher salt
1/4   cup smoked paprika(because that's what I had)
1/4   cup black pepper
1/4   cup granulated garlic powder
1/4   cup onion powder

Rubbed the beast down and now it's waiting for a few hours until I fire up the offset. 





Stay tuned


----------



## dbo342000 (Apr 18, 2014)

And so it begins. 12:45


----------



## boozer (Apr 18, 2014)

dbo342000 said:


> And so it begins. 12:45


 12:45 eh? Could be a late night, That's a big 'ol brisket!


----------



## Bosko (Apr 18, 2014)

You got her rollin on a Joe???
Sure looks like it............you will be a busy boy the next 10 hours......


----------



## dbo342000 (Apr 18, 2014)

3 hrs in and just hit 122F


----------



## dbo342000 (Apr 18, 2014)

Bosko
Yep it's a OK Joe
And yes I am going to be very very busy


----------



## dbo342000 (Apr 18, 2014)

Boozer
Yes I am expecting to be working on it all night. 
I assume about 20 hrs before chow time.
But I love brisket so I hope it turns out nice and is worth the effort.


----------



## boozer (Apr 18, 2014)

Dbo, a good brisket is always worth the time and effort!  (And $$, 3.38 a lb sheesh! A month ago it was 2.62.. for prime!!)  Anyway,  at 122, you're cruisin buddy! Keep that fire going,  at 250, you might be slicing into that big,  beautiful, beef sooner than you think!


----------



## Bosko (Apr 18, 2014)

dbo342000 said:


> Bosko
> Yep it's a OK Joe
> And yes I am going to be very very busy






sweet!!!!!!!


----------



## dbo342000 (Apr 18, 2014)

6 hrs in and temp at 165F
And yes that is rain on the temp gage. 
Nothing like a challenge :0


----------



## Lady Berkshire (Apr 18, 2014)

Looks like you got it nailed. Making me hungry!


----------



## dbo342000 (Apr 19, 2014)

Well,  12 hours later and the IT is 205F. Probe goes in like hot butter. I really thought it would take  a lot longer for a 16.75 lb hunk of beef. 
Wrapped it in foil and towels and stuffed it in the cooler. 
Time to get some sleep and go to work on that tomorrow (might be some brisket hash for breakfast )


----------



## boozer (Apr 19, 2014)

dbo342000 said:


> Well,  12 hours later and the IT is 205F. Probe goes in like hot butter. I really thought it would take  a lot longer for a 16.75 lb hunk of beef.
> Wrapped it in foil and towels and stuffed it in the cooler.
> Time to get some sleep and go to work on that tomorrow (might be some brisket hash for breakfast )



Ah toldja so! Nothing wrong with some breakfast brisket,  and maybe a midnight snack, you've earned it sir!


----------



## Max1 (Apr 19, 2014)

Smoked Paprika, that's good stuff brother. It adds a deeper flavor. Remember the brisket is done, when it is done.I have cooked 2 briskets right next to each other before, that were the same identical weight. Get this, one was 2 hours behind the other. It really is a waiting game with a big hunk of meat like this. Hope the cook went well, post up some more pics, love the food porn!


----------



## Bosko (Apr 19, 2014)

You put it to gas to speed it up?


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 19, 2014)

DBO really looking' good anxious to see some slices, I'm getting hungry


----------



## dbo342000 (Apr 19, 2014)

Ok, the show is over 
Pulled it out of the cooler at 10:30 this morning and trimmed it up. 
The bits of fat candy I ate while trimming were delicious. 
The point is tender and juicy. The flat is a little dried out but still quite edible and tastes great. 
I think I need to mod my pit with a dispersion plate as it is quite hot next to the fire box (where I placed the point end)

In any case, I would give myself a C+/B- on this first one. So in the end a successful attempt. Looking forward to some burnt ends and tonight and brisket sandwiches for lunch all week.


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 19, 2014)

I'll give you two thumbs up!


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 19, 2014)

Looking good. Yeppers those pits need a baffle or used to anyway. Old boy I used to cook with copied the one on my pit which looks sorta like an upside down vacuum cleaner nozzle. Next time it decides to rain on your parade..a big sheet pan sitting on a few fire bricks on top of the firebox can save a bunch of heat loss.


----------



## Max1 (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow, what happened to all the bark?


----------



## dbo342000 (Apr 20, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Looking good. Yeppers those pits need a baffle or used to anyway. Old boy I used to cook with copied the one on my pit which looks sorta like an upside down vacuum cleaner nozzle. Next time it decides to rain on your parade..a big sheet pan sitting on a few fire bricks on top of the firebox can save a bunch of heat loss.




Thanks for the pointers. I will try the bricks next time it rains


----------



## dbo342000 (Apr 20, 2014)

Max said:


> Wow, what happened to all the bark?




That came off when I trimmed the fat cap off. 
The other side still had bark on it. Guess I shoulda turned em over for the pics


----------



## Max1 (Apr 21, 2014)

Yeah, then you don't have people like BW, and myself messing with you the whole time you are here, just because you picked all the bark off, because you thought it was burnt!

Come on man you can admit to it..... :p:p:p


----------



## boozer (Apr 22, 2014)

I didn't wanna be the worst jerk of all and say it looks like you sliced it in the wrong direction.  Against the grain will make you happy!  Great looking brisket btw, one of the hardest things to cook right!


----------



## Max1 (Apr 22, 2014)

No doubt, they are hard to cook, but just take your time, it is all a learning experience.


----------



## dbo342000 (Apr 22, 2014)

boozer said:


> I didn't wanna be the worst jerk of all and say it looks like you sliced it in the wrong direction.  Against the grain will make you happy!  Great looking brisket btw, one of the hardest things to cook right!



The pics are when I had cut the point and flat into 2 sections each parallel to the grain. I didn't slice until later. 
Sorry for my amateur presentation. I am long ways from competition Q. 
Boy you guys are a tough crowd.


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 22, 2014)

Yep..I had the impulse to nag about the grain thing but resisted since we got to coddle the rookies ya know?  It even looked sorta rational for a while. He could seem to slice the respective chunks crossways or reserve the right to do that anyway. Great Job on that! You do a little better than the compooterized meat slicer at the Deli. They can strangle folks to death on a Reuben sometimes. I will take an old Jewish guy with a sharp knife any old day.


----------



## boozer (Apr 22, 2014)

There's a bbq joint in Omaha,  that only serves their brisket on way.. minced.  I'm pretty sure they run the whole thing  fat and all through a food processor!  Could be rump roast for all I can tell lol! They have good ribs though.  I like to slice the flat whole,  is serve the brisket on hoagie buns, so I  like the long slices that go across the bun. I fill the bottom of the bun with cubes from the point, and then lay a couple of slices across the top to make it look pretty.  But like can see advantages of splitting it up before slicing it for sure. 1,  it makes the whole process easier,  and B, if you're only slicing what you're eating now, the leftovers keep better.


----------



## Toby Keil (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice looking cook boozer!


----------



## boozer (Apr 23, 2014)

Toby Keil said:


> Nice looking cook boozer!



A nice looking cook indeed! And while I wouldn't mind taking credit for it,  that was dbo's brisket!


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 23, 2014)

Toby you been drinking again


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 24, 2014)

Did boozer swipe the guys brisket?


----------



## boozer (Apr 25, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Did boozer swipe the guys brisket?



I gotta make a living y'know..


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 25, 2014)

Hey speaking of the chopped brisket..a fellow who used to hang out on here I think..named Paul Muret ran a bbq joint sausage making operation up in Okiehoma somewhere had prefected a technique of running a cooked mostly defatted brisket through a large plate of a big meat grinder with one tooth knocked off the knife. He claimed it make perfect chopped brisket for sandwiches without turning it to mush. He is/was a real smart guy and him his Daddy was peddling sauce which was very good. His daddy has sort of back woodsy first name like Lee Roy or something and that is what they called the sauce. He had the best tater soup recipe ever invented which I think is in the recipe section..if not I can track it down.  Try that sometime. He apparently got mad about something. He has been sulled up for a long time. I think it was because I never could remember his Daddys name. I called him Rastus or something by mistake. kick kick.


----------



## boozer (Apr 25, 2014)

Aw hell, B-dub, what'd ya go and do that for?


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 25, 2014)

Some of us have short term memory losages on that kinda stuff. It was an accident.


----------



## dbo342000 (Apr 25, 2014)

Y'all are funny
Seems this thread has taken a sharp left turn. [emoji16]


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 25, 2014)

Good point Sir. Boozer is good at leading folks down the wrong path huh?


----------



## boozer (Apr 25, 2014)

Entirely unintentional!


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 26, 2014)

I would stick to that story. Repeat it long enough and somebody will believe it.  Works on wives and poleece chiefs sometimes.  Worth a try in other words.


----------



## boozer (Apr 26, 2014)

Hey, I'm only human,  I make mistakes,  I'm not perfect,  sorry,  I screwed up,  it'll never happen again,  hopefully,  I'm doing my best.


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 27, 2014)

Ahhhh you have stumbled over the ultimate defense here...and just the way I was trained.  Deny it unless they can prove it..then have a good reason for it and promise to never do it again. Great concept.


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 24, 2014)

bbquzz said:


> Toby you been drinking again



It do sound logical Who are we mad at? Why do they keep nagging?


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 24, 2014)

i am fixing to get pissed off sorry


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 24, 2014)

boozer said:


> Hey, I'm only human,  I make mistakes,  I'm not perfect,  sorry,  I screwed up,  it'll never happen again,  hopefully,  I'm doing my best.



There ya go. makes sense to the home folks


----------



## cookking (Aug 26, 2014)

Smokin!


----------



## cthetruth (Feb 24, 2015)

That looks good and it is a monster I think the biggest I have found where I live is a 6 lb.


----------



## Max1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I was gonna say, this looks like an old post. I guess it just got bumped.


----------

